# Where do I start?



## Coffee Kicks (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi all, I have been dreaming of setting up my own mobile coffee van for years. I have finally took the plunge and purchased a converted Piagio Ape tuc tuc. I would like any advice you can offer - so many things racing around my head right now its hard to know where to start.

Help with

Licensing - why type - do I need to be specific about where I want to pitch or can I just pull up and trade?

Fuel - my little tuc comes with LPG tank and the coffee machine is both gas or electric run - any advice on reasonable cheap generators?

Food Hygiene - Any tips on where to get food hygiene cert?

Insurance - Public Liability - Any tips on who to go with?

Coffee - What coffee do you recommend, how many different types would you sell? The tuc comes with a Rancillo Series 7 machine.

I really appreciate anything you can tell me.

Thanks

Keep smiling🙂


----------



## Aberdeen amateur (Jul 11, 2021)

Coffee - I recommend finding a local(ish) roaster. Then when you're tuc tuc-ing around you will be selling locally produced coffee to where you're serving. There is a big shift towards shopping local so I would go with the trend.

That said, I just recently ordered coffee through @BlackCatCoffee and the signature blend was delicious


----------



## Acorn (Jul 10, 2021)

Different types: as few as possible! If you have an espresso machine, espresso-based drinks are all you should serve. Espresso, americano, flat white/cap/latte, maybe add mocha/hot chocolate in winter time? But 99% of customers just want one of the first three: espresso, americano or "with milk". Have a look around your competitors, many have Instagrams so you can check out their setup without even going there. If they've been around for a while, odds are they've reached a decent menu. Also think about "up-sells", like pastries/cakes. Try to figure out the margins and where your revenue would come from.

I'll leave it to the professionals to answer the difficult questions&#8230;


----------

